# Fuel line seepage on 07 JD model7230



## Safetywitness (Oct 19, 2012)

*​* I have a 2007 model 7230 with fuel line problems. All the lines are seeping diesel fuel through them. John Deere knows about this problem becaus they sell A repair kit for total replacement of the lines but they wan't do anything or take any responsibility for this problem. It obviously creates a potential safety ( fire) problem. My question is: How common is this problem? Does it relate to tractors made at a particular location? 
If you know anything concerning this or have experience this problem, I would like to know about it.


----------

